# old HOT ditch



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Is the old hot ditch still productive this time of year? Since it's no longer HOT, I was just curious if it is still decent fishing there in the late Fall through early Winter.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I heard it is not. Also last year the ditch had many die offs of fish.


----------



## salt minded (Feb 11, 2015)

So far it's pretty sad to say the least. Very very very few trout. A handful of small stripers. Sucks!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

👎


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

At least we have 2 semi hot ditches accessible from the peninsula. Thanks for the replies.


----------

